# Getting banned all over!



## dashing.sujay (Oct 24, 2011)

Well this is a weird problem i'm facing since months. I dunno why, My IP is banned on following forums jhonnyguru, corsair, pcmech, and many more of which i don't even know names, though i had never visited those. Just used to visit jhonnyguru seldom. I also contacted admin of pcmech, he told that to avoid spammers, he banned the whole IP range, wtf!!

*i.imgur.com/KbEBD.jpg

Has static/dynamic IP thing got to do something with it. I guess we're allocated static IP in broadband.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 24, 2011)

Looks like you live closer to Russia 

On a serious note, ask the admin to free the IP range. You must have. What did he/she say?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, its the problem with dynamic IPs. The same thing happened to me in the p2p world. I used to be quite an old member of 7-8 sites. Got banned everywhere for same reason stating that, my IP is in the same range with a ratio-cheat.


Here in your case, you can't do anything but to send support ticket to the admin, and hope that he understands everything.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

@Sarath- I think i live in _Hackstrovia_ 

Followed by the already posted mail, these followed-

*i.imgur.com/DvuRG.png

Then i got pissed off, and didn't do anything untill i found out myself to be banned on multiple sites  I'll have to send an e-mail now to each and every admin. 

@db6mg- I guess dynamic IPs are allocated with Dial-up connection, not with broadband connection (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## Garbage (Oct 25, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> @db6mg- I guess dynamic IPs are allocated with Dial-up connection, not with broadband connection (correct me if i am wrong)



No. Even broadband connections have dynamic IPs, unless you get a static IP specifically by your service provider.


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

Call center advertisement 'SEO' spammers who typically have Airtel connections. Had this not been an Indian forum, I'd have done the same. Spamming is a good industry in India and China.

Switch to Opera and turn on Opera Turbo to browse these sites. Another reason why Opera > all other browsers.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2011)

I've had the same problem with some sites. Only alternative, there's an application I use, called tunnelbear, which acts as a proxy (not technically). Basically it is a VPN service, which tunnels your internet connection to US/UK. It's primarily meant for privacy or accessing location-restricted sites.

500mb/month limit for the free account. Do some promos and other stuff, and you can easily add up to 2gb.

I'm on the pro account though, $5/month, unlimited. Pretty cheap.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

Garbage said:


> No. Even broadband connections have dynamic IPs, unless you get a static IP specifically by your service provider.



I have heard your ip remains static untill and unless you restart your modem, is it true? If it is, i never turn my modem off.



ico said:


> Call center advertisement 'SEO' spammers who typically have Airtel connections. Had this not been an Indian forum, *I'd have done the same*. Spamming is a good industry in India and China.



How'd have you done it? I didn't got it exactly. 

PS- Why this "had this been Indian" thing? What this has got to related with Indian forum or some other?



ico said:


> Switch to Opera and turn on Opera Turbo to browse these sites. Another reason why Opera > all other browsers.



How come enabling turbo solves that?  I guess it then uses its server as a gateway to load faster(virtually acting as a proxy) ? BTW thnx for info.



sygeek said:


> I've had the same problem with some sites. Only alternative, there's an application I use, called tunnelbear, which acts as a proxy (not technically). Basically it is a VPN service, which tunnels your internet connection to US/UK. It's primarily meant for privacy or accessing location-restricted sites.
> 
> 500mb/month limit for the free account. Do some promos and other stuff, and you can easily add up to 2gb.
> 
> I'm on the pro account though, $5/month, unlimited. Pretty cheap.



Thnx man, i will try it, rep+


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

Here's what I mean.

I have banned almost whole of China because I used to get hundreds of spammers. May be they get spammers from India, so they have banned many Indian IP ranges.

If I was the owner of that forum, I'd have done the same. 

btw, you guessed right about Opera Turbo.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

Got it, thnx  btw I don't think Indians are spammers like those chinese. (strict offense)

Also personally, i like opera, but dont use becoz the cursor doesn't changes to hand when taken over a link   (may be its a stupid reason, but isse mujhe _feel_ nahi aati browsing karne mein  ) But i really miss the mouse gesture feature


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Here's what I mean.
> 
> I have banned almost whole of China because I used to get hundreds of spammers. May be they get spammers from India, so they have banned many Indian IP ranges.



Tell me about it. I've banned almost half of EU , China & Ivory Coast because spammers :/


----------



## red dragon (Oct 25, 2011)

My ip was banned for about 6 months in this forum!!


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

^^You used chinese proxy or something like that?


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Tell me about it. I've banned almost half of EU , China & Ivory Coast because spammers :/


Do you use reCAPTCHA verification for registration in Chip? Because it sucks.

I use random questions like 'Where is Satish Dhawan Space Center?' ... 'Capital of Mizoram?' ... etc. This keeps those human Chinese CAPTCHA solvers at bay.



red dragon said:


> My ip was banned for about 6 months in this forum!!


Should have contacted me in that case.


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> Do you use reCAPTCHA verification for registration in Chip? Because it sucks.



Not reCAPTCHA, the standard phpBB captcha. And oh yeah it sucks.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

ico said:


> I use random questions like 'Where is Satish Dhawan Space Center?' ... 'Capital of Mizoram?' ... etc. This keeps those human Chinese CAPTCHA solvers at bay.



I liked that when i joined the forum!


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Not reCAPTCHA, the standard phpBB captcha. And oh yeah it sucks.


well, then you know where the problem lies.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

Are these reCaptcha and phpBBcaptcha breakable y botnets/ spammers ?


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Are these reCaptcha and phpBBcaptcha breakable y botnets/ spammers ?


I can vouch for the fact that default phpBB and MyBB CAPTCHA are easily breakable.

Earlier this year I was seeing  thousands of Russian spammers registering. I googled and found that reCAPTCHA was cracked. I moved onto questions then.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 25, 2011)

*ico* intelligent admin


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 25, 2011)

Unfortunately that matter is out of my hands


----------



## ico (Oct 25, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Unfortunately that matter is out of my hands



If the admins won't take the necessary actions, forum will die a slow death.


----------



## asingh (Oct 26, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> Unfortunately that matter is out of my hands



Start 10x moderation. Spam is a pain for forums.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2011)

^^10x moderation?


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 26, 2011)

asingh said:


> Start 10x moderation. Spam is a pain for forums.



oh we're pretty quick & swift with the moderation, esp when it comes to spam. It's irritating, that's about it


----------



## asingh (Oct 26, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> ^^10x moderation?



First 10 posts have to be approved/moderated. You trap the spammers really quick like this. Also ideally image linking should also be not permitted for first 10 posts.

QBQ = Quality before Quantity.


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Also personally, i like opera, but dont use becoz the cursor doesn't changes to hand when taken over a link   (may be its a stupid reason, but isse mujhe _feel_ nahi aati browsing karne mein  )


Seems like I missed reading this earlier. What you have written is not true at all.  It changes to hand.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 26, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> oh we're pretty quick & swift with the moderation, esp when it comes to spam. It's irritating, that's about it


This sure will stop more than spam.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Sure. LOL...


----------



## coolpcguy (Oct 26, 2011)

sygeek said:


> This sure will stop more than spam.



heh. Thanks for that.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 26, 2011)

ico said:


> Seems like I missed reading this earlier. What you have written is not true at all.  It changes to hand.



Earlier it didn't showed! BTW I haven't used Opera from ages, so can't say of now. IIRC I used ver 10 last time, some 6 months ago. Anyways thnx for updating  May be its time to switch to opera now


----------

